# Death friends for ever*Death Note Fanclub*



## Shadowstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Scince I see we needed one BADLY...

I present to you, the Death Note fan club!

I do have expectations, because even though I'm not Kira, we need them, there would be no order!D=.

1.Follow all TCoD rules.(duh.)
2.Don't bash other characters *too* badly, saying they're gay and tourturing them for amusement of others and yourself is fine.
3.*No yoi or yuri or however they're spelled.*-Oh Kira just *no*. Unless you're asked, please refrain from this, no LXLight, period, they are too self respecting.(Atleast Light is...XD) And Light is not gay, I don't care that his last name spelled backwards is "Imagay" just because it is so, doesn't mean it's the translation. I will have none of it.
4.Be kind.

Rewards:
1-Sig banner.
2-Avatar.
3-It's a suprise.;D

Okay, that's over with, plese know that I'm not forcing you to do anything, but plese follow the guidelines.

Owner:Moonshine
Co-owner:Aobaru
Members:




Care to join my humble club..?

P.S:KIRA ftw! KIRA IS JUSTICE!>D


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Of course I shall join.

L is teh shmex. <3


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Good. And no, you es wrong, Light is teh shmex!>DDD


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 9, 2008)

:D Can I be co-owner? 

And have you seen the anime?


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, you can be co-owner and, I have seen the anime, but not all of it. Damn it, I needed to watch Tactics, the people who cancelled it are bitches.>.>;;


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> Yes, you can be co-owner and, I have seen the anime, but not all of it.


I've seen through Episode 30. I think there are 37. 

What's your favorite chapter/scene?


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 10, 2008)

When Light obtains the Death Note. Practicly any episode before he goes crazy.(then he starts to scre me.XD;)


----------

